# Muddapalooza Aug 2010 RabbitCreek



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Rabbit Creek has Muddapalooza at the end of this month.

http://www.rabbitcreekoffroad.com/muddapalooza.htm









August 26-29, 2010
Rabbit Creek Offroad
Kilgore, TX


Admission:
$25.00 Per Person
$10.00 Per Bike

The concert is free with your paid admission to the park BUT if you just want to see the concert there is a Concert Only Price of $15 per person and are available through Outhouse Tickets... Click here to purchase. These tickets will only be good starting at 7PM Sat night. Concert only tickets will also have designated parking available.


This price is good for all four days no matter which day you come in the gate. You will receive an armband which will allow you to come and go so don't lose your armband or you will have to pay to re-enter.

Gates open at 8:00 AM Thursday Morning and will be open round the clock until 6:00 PM Sunday.

RV hookups are available by calling 903-576-5963. Hookups for the 4 day weekend are $65 and include coming in a day early to set up. Campers (or cargo trailers used for camping) without hookups are $15 . Tent camping is free.
________________________________________

SCHEDULE OF EVENTS

FRIDAY
9 PM ~ TBA

SATURDAY
Time 11:00 ~ ATV Mud Run
Sponsored by Randy Miller Racing and Texas Mud Hole Patrol
This race will be a mixture between cross country and mud bogs at the high line
Sign ups will be at the office until 10:00 AM Sat morning

$20 Entry Fee (100% payback + added money and prizes)

Classes

Manual Shift ATV's
Single Cylinder ATV's
V-Twin ATV's
Womens
Kids under 125cc
Kids 126cc and over


8:00 PM ~ Miller Row
10:00 PM ~ Bleu Edmondson
________________________________________

ENTERTAINMENT
(click on piture to visit Artist website)

8:OO PM Sat Night









10:OO PM Sat Night


















________________________________________

There will be hot water showers available and porta potties will be scattered throughout the campground.
Concession will be available along with different vendors and there will also be an ATV wash area.
________________________________________

For more information you can call:
903-984-3847 - Rabbit Creek
903-576-5963 - Angel


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

are you going ?????????


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

walker said:


> are you going ?????????


Well hell yes.. :nutkick:


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm plannin on bein there. I'll be ridin with the guys in the picture.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sweet i will try and make it too .. i'm goin to be easy on mine . i wanna say thats weekend before mimb meet and greet ride


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll be attending lol


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

N2Otorious said:


> Well hell yes.. :nutkick:


I will NOT be attending.

Plans have changed.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol yes I know.


----------

